# Need Health Insurance



## redriver2125 (Oct 2, 2019)

Next year, I turn 24 and will need to find a new source for my health insurance as I leave my parent's health insurance. How and when can I sign up for health insurance through Target? I have nearly been here a year (hired October 2018) if that helps or has anything to do with when I can can sign up for health insurance. Do I need to wait until my 12 months are passed or wait until next year to sign up or can I sign up whenever? I'm also struggling to find any information about the health insurance on Target's website. Any information about Target's health insurance would be good.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Oct 2, 2019)

Are your parents kicking you off or losing their health insurance? Because federal law says health insurance companies have to cover dependants until age 26, not 24. 
In any case, assuming you qualify for Target's insurance (32 hrs/wk avg, etc.) you can sign up for benefits starting on your 1st anniversary of service, IF you are losing your insurance else where. If you have insurance else where, you can still sign up, but it won't go into effect until the 1st of the new year.
 I lost insurance on my 26th bday last year, but because I hadn't had a year of continuous service at that point, I had to go with Covered California. Three weeks later when I did become eligible for benefits, I was able to sign up, but the insurance didn't take effect until January 1st, so I had to pay the higher California fees for an extra month.
Note, this is all just based on my understanding through my experience. If you go to targetpayandbenefits[.]com, they have a phone number listed somewhere for the benefits hotline. You can call them and they'll explain everything and answer questions pretty well.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 2, 2019)

After a 1000 hours, you will qualify for insurance. You must 29.5'hours average to keep it.


----------



## JAShands (Oct 2, 2019)

Open enrollment is usually February/March, depending on what Region you’re in. Benefits will start on April 1. Cue how the joke is on us in 3.. 2.. 1..


----------



## garbage (Oct 17, 2019)

TallAPGuy said:


> I lost insurance on my 26th bday last year, but because I hadn't had a year of continuous service at that point, I had to go with Covered California.


Covered California? Lucky, I had to use Florida’s “Cross Your Fingers You Don’t Get Sick Cause Your On Your Own”.


----------



## Louiethe3 (Oct 17, 2019)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> After a 1000 hours, you will qualify for insurance. You must 29.5'hours average to keep it.





JAShands said:


> Open enrollment is usually February/March, depending on what Region you’re in. Benefits will start on April 1. Cue how the joke is on us in 3.. 2.. 1..


If you reach 1000 hours and average 29.5 can you sign up for Target insurance before open enrollment if you have a qualifying life event?


----------



## GoodyNN (Oct 17, 2019)

Generally speaking, a qualifying life event opens a special enrollment period for you if you meet the eligibility requirements. Check with HR for specifics.


----------



## Fyi (Oct 17, 2019)

Louiethe3 said:


> If you reach 1000 hours and average 29.5 can you sign up for Target insurance before open enrollment if you have a qualifying life event?



Yes


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 17, 2019)

29.5 hours weekly


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 17, 2019)

garbage said:


> Covered California? Lucky, I had to use Florida’s “Cross Your Fingers You Don’t Get Sick Cause Your On Your Own”.


Or Texas' "Welcome to the State of Denial".


----------



## Fluttervale (Oct 20, 2019)

Typically losing your health insurance is a qualifying life event, so you can sign up as soon as you lose the parent insurance.  You have to jump through the hoops within 30 days and they may backcharge your premiums.  Talk to your hr.


----------

